# gUSH Crystal Pod



## Ruke (3 Mar 2014)

Hi I'm looking for some advice about 
*gUSH Crystal Pod*
They look very nice and I'm considering getting one to put in my tank. Has anybody used them? What are people's views of them?

gUSH Crystal Pod Small - Aquarium Glassware - Tools &amp; Glassware


----------



## Henry (3 Mar 2014)

Personally, I can't see the point of them, but I'm sure there's plenty of creative applications I haven't thought of. I think they'd be cool to use as window mounted Wabi Kusa, or even as emersed planted for the outside of nano tanks. In fact, this has got me thinking...


----------



## allan angus (3 Mar 2014)

crums its nice but the price !!!!!!!!!!! think i would snap the stems off some brandy ballons  and use them


----------



## Ruke (4 Mar 2014)

They are Pricey but look nice and could improve my plain black background.
What plants to put in it?


----------



## James D (4 Mar 2014)

Cheaper chinese versions are available at half the price, weirdly I stumbled across them yesterday. I can't comment on the quality though.

I'd love to try one with something like a fern or Hydrocotle in it though, what plants would be suitable I wonder? They do look a bit small.


----------



## Ruke (4 Mar 2014)

Where did u find the cheaper version?


----------



## ian_m (4 Mar 2014)

Aquarium Fish Tank Nag Glass Plant Cup Pot Holder Crystal Red Shrimp | eBay


----------



## darthpaul (4 Mar 2014)

Cheaper version, cheaper thinner more fragile glass. I have the real thing and its lovely. I had mine in my tank on the side with some ammania in which lasted a while but then snails had their way with it. I also had some cuba in it to add some interesting height to my scape and the shrimp loved foraging in it. Might get it out again for my new CRS tank in my sig. here it is in use


----------



## Ruke (4 Mar 2014)

That looks very nice thanks
Think another purchase might be happening


----------

